# ISAR2005 (Halifax) Pictures are now posted...



## RecDiver (15 Oct 2005)

Each year the Coast Guard Auxiliaries in Canada and the USA meet at the International Search and Rescue Competition (ISAR) held alternately in Canada and the USA. ISAR 2005 was held in Halifax Nova Scotia on September 30th and October 1st. The Competition tests not only the seamanship and SAR skills of the auxiliary volunteers but also their teamwork, organization, and leadership skills.  Each region in Canada and the USA selects their top members through regional competitions to send to ISAR. 

Goals of ISAR are:

to demonstrate the skills of our volunteer lifesavers through a major search and rescue exercise
to provide an avenue to increase espirit de corps and exchange information and ideas between the United States and the Canadian Coast Guard Auxiliaries
to provide a forum for the participants to be recognized for their work as dedicated volunteer lifesavers

Pictures of the event are posted in CCGA Central & Arctic's website www.ccga-ca.com


----------



## Slim (15 Oct 2005)

RD

Good post!

Slim


----------

